# Winter Milling



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know about fellow sawyers, but I just love milling in the dead of winter. You never break a sweat, the logs are nice and dry, they mill smooth and even since they are frozen, and the spring warm-up seems to always give nice slow drying that reduces checking. Other than frozen loggers along with the logs, any other big drawbacks come to mind? Here is today's Cherry crotch cuts.
Rich


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind sawing in the winter but my mill doesn't like it much below 30 deg. Hydraulics are slow & I need to mix windshield washer fluid with water to keep it from freezing. I do like the way the logs saw when frozen though. I have an LT40HD woodmizer, what are you milling with Reberly?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

reberly said:


> Other than frozen loggers along with the logs, any other big drawbacks come to mind?


I don't have a block heater on my skidsteer/it's parked in an unheated barn and it is hard to start when it is this cold. 

Nice looking cherry, keep the pictures coming.




.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Norwood 2000 for milling logs under 3' and a Sthyl 880 chainsaw mill on a logosol big mill jig for everything else up to 54" wide.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

We just sawing cold. Divorce is a smaller blade, and everything else in the summer.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

reberly said:


> I have a Norwood 2000 for milling logs under 3' and a Sthyl 880 chainsaw mill on a logosol big mill jig for everything else up to 54" wide.


That's a chainsaw


----------

